# Take a Noob out with ya



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, this is my first season steelheading. I'm at my wits end already...lol I keep reading everyone hitting 5 of 5 and one guy hitting 25 of 30? I am 0 for 2... for the whole freaking season. 

I've done my homework... read all the blogs on this site, youtube vids, talked to anyone at the river looking for tips. I got hipwaders so I can get to the deep spots. I picked up a 8'6" rod to make drifting easier. I'm running mostly jigs with power bait maggots and sometimes rooster tails. I tie my leaders with "invisible line", and stagger the weights up the line. I hit the Chag before work most mornings, most of my lunches, and at least one evening. I have been to chagrin river park, daniels, and the NCR. Today I hit the river at 7am and spent the day up and down in the NCR specifically hitting the spots where I have seen guys pulling them out. All I have to show for it is a good hit that got off, a couple of good stories and 2 white suckers. Anyone willing to let me tag along with them and maybe give me some pointers? I generally hit the Chag because it's close. I know they are in there. I've seen them with my own eyes. HELP!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Get yourself a bobber, some split shot and some egg sacks. Set it deep, find a nice deep pool, cast up river and let it drift. If your not catching bottom your not catching fish.... Or rig a bead. You'll get one soon. We really need some more rain also that will get more in the river. Good luck. 









"there is a fine line between fishing and standing on the shore looking like an idiot"


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I wouldn't waste your time too much right now at the NCR until we get ALOT more rain.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't get discouraged, low water periods are difficult to fish steelhead. The water is incredibly clear and the fish spook very easily. During these short fall periods without a lot of rain, more and more fish get the natural urge to run up river, but there is no water. Fish will begin to stage at the mouths and lowest stretches of river, where you can catch them using spoons or jig/maggot combo. I have got a fish 3 out of 4 trips to the short wall in Fairport in the early mornings. Once we get more rain, the rivers will be full of fish and your chances will go up drastically.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

You could be like me and just head out of state to catch fish. I'm not even going to bother with no flow. Or, hit the mouths of the rivers.

If you already had 2 hook ups in these terrible conditions I'd say you're doing alright.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. It seems it boils down to location location location. Well that and eggs...lol

My wife has been very tolerant of my growing obsession this year but am a little nervous about setting up shop at the kitchen table tying eggs sacks...lol I guess we will find out : )


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> If you already had 2 hook ups in these terrible conditions I'd say you're doing alright.


+1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

And thanks everyone for the encouragement and knowledge on the blog and those who PM'd me. I half expected everyone to say "GOOD! One less guy on the river!" lol


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you learn to fish these tough conditions, "prime" conditions will be great for you then.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

0 for 2 is nothing. Try fishing 30+ days your first season and catching all but one. The best advise I can give you is read up on what you can find on this website pertaining to how you prefer to fish. Keep moving, don't camp out at a spot to long. 

Hiring a guide is the best thing you can do if you the money allows for it. They arn't terribly expensive and the ammount of information they'll give you in a days time is well worth the money. This is what I ultimatly did and my only regret was having not done it sooner.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Fishman said:


> 0 for 2 is nothing. Try fishing 30+ days your first season and catching all but one. The best advise I can give you is read up on what you can find on this website pertaining to how you prefer to fish. Keep moving, don't camp out at a spot to long.
> 
> Hiring a guide is the best thing you can do if you the money allows for it. They arn't terribly expensive and the ammount of information they'll give you in a days time is well worth the money. This is what I ultimatly did and my only regret was having not done it sooner.


I'm still at zip and been out near 20 times this season with nothing to show. I guess I am not alone for my first season. A guide is prob not in the cards but I may have someone to show me the ropes... fingers crossed.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

dipthekid said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. It seems it boils down to location location location. Well that and eggs...lol
> 
> My wife has been very tolerant of my growing obsession this year but am a little nervous about setting up shop at the kitchen table tying eggs sacks...lol I guess we will find out : )


I have a little table I bought at Walmart for $15. I use it to tie flies with and I'll take the vice off and use it to tie egg sacs. I put aluminum foil on it and tie sacs...around a dozen at a time. I set next to my wife and we watch tv together while I tie bags. Then I just take the foil and waste and put it in the trash. I don't make a mess and she's happy


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Fishman said:


> 0 for 2 is nothing. Try fishing 30+ days your first season and catching all but one. The best advise I can give you is read up on what you can find on this website pertaining to how you prefer to fish. Keep moving, don't camp out at a spot to long.
> 
> Hiring a guide is the best thing you can do if you the money allows for it. They arn't terribly expensive and the ammount of information they'll give you in a days time is well worth the money. This is what I ultimatly did and my only regret was having not done it sooner.


Any Guides you recommend that specialize in float fishing with spinning gear? I have fished for Chroam most of my life, but I primarily use in-line spinners, frankly I have gotten pretty decent with them, however each year I seem to catch fewer and fewer fish , while I notice the float fisherman catch more and more. I moved away from the NEO area about 6 years ago , but I still make it back home to fish the rivers at least 6 or 7 times a year, Looking for a guide who want break the bank (under $200) , and fishes the Chagrin.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

dipthekid said:


> I'm still at zip and been out near 20 times this season with nothing to show. I guess I am not alone for my first season. A guide is prob not in the cards but I may have someone to show me the ropes... fingers crossed.


My first season I successfully landed two..... in the spring...... and i fished from October to April. I think the most important things with steelhead are:

1) make sure you are fishing on the bottom. If you you don't get hung up here and there you are not fishing deep enough.

2) learn to read the water and know where the fish are likely to be holding for the conditions that day. Sunny, cloudy, high flows, low flows, clear water, stained water, warm water, cold water, they all factor in on where the fish will be.

My first year I wasted my time fishing miles of river that very likely had no fish. Once you figure out where they will be holding you will start getting bit more often than not.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You probably should be using real maggots or even waxworms. When you puncture them with the hook, they will juice out for several drifts. I think the fake ones wash off on one drift. JMO.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> Any Guides you recommend that specialize in float fishing with spinning gear? I have fished for Chroam most of my life, but I primarily use in-line spinners, frankly I have gotten pretty decent with them, however each year I seem to catch fewer and fewer fish , while I notice the float fisherman catch more and more. I moved away from the NEO area about 6 years ago , but I still make it back home to fish the rivers at least 6 or 7 times a year, Looking for a guide who want break the bank (under $200) , and fishes the Chagrin.


http://robsguideservice.blogspot.com/

Him and nforkoutfitters offer great rates - highly recommend.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

This is also my first season really trying for chromes. I have had no success with jigs and mags and spawn sacs. Pins minnows, #1 mepps, blue and Chrome spoons, and 2.5 inch white twister tail on 1/8 oz jighead have all been successful for me. They have been hammering my xraps but have spit it out all but once, and he was my biggest this season at 29.5. I fish the rocky though 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

This comes up every year if u wanna short the learning curve hire a guide 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of the tips and info everyone. I finally broke my cherry and pulled in one this morning! You know what they say.... 30th times a charm!!!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on sticking with it and getting a fish this morning................ your doing right things, just stick with it, you will figure them out.......... dont be afraid to down size your florocarbon when water clears also............ like the others said to, figure them out in clear water, you will be doing real good when water is prime............ :G


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

phishyone1 said:


> Congrats on sticking with it and getting a fish this morning................ your doing right things, just stick with it, you will figure them out.......... dont be afraid to down size your florocarbon when water clears also............ like the others said to, figure them out in clear water, you will be doing real good when water is prime............ :G


I catch steelhead all day in MI with 8lb floro leaders. The water there is clear. I OH I bet you could get away with 15lb all day.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

phishyone1 said:


> Congrats on sticking with it and getting a fish this morning................ your doing right things, just stick with it, you will figure them out.......... dont be afraid to down size your florocarbon when water clears also............ like the others said to, figure them out in clear water, you will be doing real good when water is prime............ :G


+1! Thanks phisy. The best was there was a vet out near me who came over and watched me pull it in then gave me a bunch of pointers about my rig and gave me one of his bobbers to help. It's really great to meet so many people who are willing to give advice, help, etc.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Fishman said:


> http://robsguideservice.blogspot.com/
> 
> Him and nforkoutfitters offer great rates - highly recommend.


+ 1,000,000...... lol


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> Any Guides you recommend that specialize in float fishing with spinning gear? I have fished for Chroam most of my life, but I primarily use in-line spinners, frankly I have gotten pretty decent with them, however each year I seem to catch fewer and fewer fish , while I notice the float fisherman catch more and more. I moved away from the NEO area about 6 years ago , but I still make it back home to fish the rivers at least 6 or 7 times a year, Looking for a guide who want break the bank (under $200) , and fishes the Chagrin.


Give us a call, we can help ya out. 216-882-1750 ask for Rob or Josh


----------

